# Water based paint



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

My wife bought me about 40 bottles of water based paint for air brushing lures, I never used water based paints, Should I give them a try or return them for urethane

Try search on the plus/minus of water based paints but came up empty


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

What kind are they?Are they air brush ready.I know lots of guy's including my self that use them they work fine.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1332976]What kind are they?Are they air brush ready.I know lots of guy's including my self that use them they work fine.[/quote]

They are the createx airbrush paint


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You are in good shape then and you got 40 of the your a lucky man.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Most custom painters use either plain Createx or their automotive line, AutoAir. I use AutoAir. Both need to be heat cured. Generally a hair dryer will do the trick. And both have to be sealed with some sort of clear, like urethane or epoxy to give them water-resistance.


----------

